

Really Useful Tutorials You Should Have Read in August 2009 - w3avenue
http://www.w3avenue.com/2009/08/31/tutorials-2009-august/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The comment on the page says:

    
    
      > BigLinuxGuy says:
      > Might have wanted to had the title mention that
      > these were web tutorials. I work almost exclusively
      > with enterprise architectures, and none of these are
      > really applicable to my profession.
    

I'd go further. For me, they were a waste of time completely.

Please, some truth in advertising helps your cause. If you get fewer readers,
at least they'll be the ones who will care.

I remember when my parents were running their business, times were tight, and
my father proposed reducing the terms on the invoices. Those on 90 days be
reduced to 60 days, those on 60 days reduced to 30 days, those on 30 days
reduced to 7, and those on 7 reduced to COD. My mother was panicking. "We'll
lose customers!" she said.

"Yes," replied my father, "But they are the customers who are costing us
money. That's a net profit."

Similarly, be honest in your title and you may lose some readers, but they'll
be the ones who will get annoyed at reading something that's irrelevant to
them. Some of them may be rather vocal about it.

------
Moschops
I expect whoever posted the title didn't even realise that it was a niche set
of tutorials - if all you code is web, it's easy to forget that not everyone
else does the same. Can it be relabelled?

